# 2005 GTO problem



## redhead (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm new to this forum. Anyone else having a problem with their 2005 GTO and the throttle position sensor? I have had 2 replacements and I have only 3500 miles.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

redhead said:


> I'm new to this forum. Anyone else having a problem with their 2005 GTO and the throttle position sensor? I have had 2 replacements and I have only 3500 miles.


PPS seems to be a bigger problem, but they are all interconnected on a FBW system.


----------



## 05impulsegoat (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, mine was replaced at about the same mileage. I have 10,000 miles on the car now, havent had a problem since. Actually, the repair ticket stated the gas pedal assembly was replaced.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Had the same problem on my Z06 when I bought it. Was replaced under warranty and has worked well since. Hope yours lasts this time around. :cheers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

What symptoms were you guys having with the 05 gto with the tps? I think i am having a similar problem...


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'v had two throttle position sensors replaced on my car also. Seems to happen to alot of us...Vette owners also.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

aarons1k said:


> What symptoms were you guys having with the 05 gto with the tps? I think i am having a similar problem...


What symptoms are you having?

With the TPS, the car goes into "Reduced Performance Mode" (shows up on the dash) and let me tell you, the performance is severely reduced. It's like idling up to speed.

Happened to my car with about 3500 miles on it. A couple of starting cycles later and it cleared and was fine while I waited to couple weeks for the replacement part, and it was all covered by warranty. Been fine ever since. (@53k now)


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

real rough idle, some time u cant drive it, i just had it in the dealer and they replaced the Mass air flow sensor , i have only had it back for 2-3 days , just trying to make it sure that fixed it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

redhead said:


> I'm new to this forum. Anyone else having a problem with their 2005 GTO and the throttle position sensor? I have had 2 replacements and I have only 3500 miles.


I have had that problem with other GM vehicles but never with my GTO. Had my 05 GOAT for 3 1/2 years without one problem. I don't drive it a lot. It has 12,850 miles on the clock.


----------

